# Webcrawler, Javascript und <noscript>...



## JBJHJM (24. August 2010)

Hallo, 
momentan ist meine Website durch das Layout bedingt nur mit Javascript nutzbar, allerdings ist der inhalt, links etc. wie bei einer normalen html Homepage. Nun habe ich  in meiner Start-datei dieses hier drinnen:

<noscript> <meta http-equiv="refresh" content="0; URL=jsmissing.php"> </noscript>

Würde ein Webcrawler nun dorthin weitergeleitet werden, oder kann er trotzdem den (eigentlich normal verarbeitbaren) Inhalt verarbeiten?


----------



## Parantatatam (24. August 2010)

Webcrawler sind heutzutage so ausgefeilt, dass ich mich eher fragen würde, warum sie solch einen klaren Verweis nicht erkennen sollen. Außerdem gilt doch für alle Suchmaschinen: sie finden auch das, was sie nicht finden sollen.


----------



## JBJHJM (24. August 2010)

naja aber wichtig ist ja, dass der Crawler nicht einfach automatisch nach jsmissing.html weitergeleitet wird. Aber stimmt, das ist so gesehen recht unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. August 2010)

einfach nur crack hat gesagt.:


> Webcrawler sind heutzutage so ausgefeilt, dass ich mich eher fragen würde, warum sie solch einen klaren Verweis nicht erkennen sollen.



Vielleicht suchen sie garnicht danach 
<meta> ist nur in <head> erlaubt, wo wiederum <noscript> nicht zulässig ist.
Nach irgendeinem System müssen ja auch Crawler parsen.


----------



## Parantatatam (25. August 2010)

Dann könnte man aber auch einen entsprechenden Verweis <link> im Header setzen und das Problem wäre behoben.


----------



## rd4eva (25. August 2010)

In den Google Webmaster Tools gibt es die Möglichkeit sich anzusehen wie der google crawler deine Seite sieht. Ganz praktisch wie ich finde.


----------



## JBJHJM (25. August 2010)

rd4eva hat gesagt.:


> In den Google Webmaster Tools gibt es die Möglichkeit sich anzusehen wie der google crawler deine Seite sieht. Ganz praktisch wie ich finde.


 
Danke, das schaue ich mir auf jeden Fall mal an!


----------

